

Open-source-first: front-end development strategy - gershwin
http://tech.gilt.com/post/115887028379/ubar-open-source-first-front-end-effort

======
explosion
I'd like to see more startups and companies pledge to do this as well.

Having open-sourced a number of components and then seen them get better from
community contributions with little effort, this is a good thing to do.

~~~
gershwin
Awesome. I've been inspired by Austin Kleon's Show Your Work! to find more
ways to share our creative output and process with a wider community

